# Icone APN



## iDiot (20 Février 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Voila, j'aimerais changer l'icone (et pas que pour le branchement actuel) qui s'affiche quand on branche un APN (il apparait comme un DD avec une fente...) et le nom (j'ai betement essayé en le renomant, mais au branchement suivant il reprend son nom d'origine, NONAME... pas très classe tout ça ^^)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Voila, j'aimerais changer l'icone (et pas que pour le branchement actuel) qui s'affiche quand on branche un APN (il apparait comme un DD avec une fente...) et le nom (j'ai betement essayé en le renomant, mais au branchement suivant il reprend son nom d'origine, NONAME... pas très classe tout ça ^^)
> 
> Merci de votre aide




Lorsque tu le connectes, affiche les infos et coche "Ignorer les autorisations de ce volume".


----------



## iDiot (21 Février 2006)

C'est pas un manque de bonne volonté...


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2006)

Le mien (Minolta) a accepté sans probleme que je lui colle l'icone de mon choix. Par contre pour le nom, il n'a accepté de le conserver qu'à partir du moment où je me suis limité à un nom court, sans caractère accentué et en majuscule.... Il s'appelle donc NUMERIQUE

Je pense que c'est le formatage de la carte mémoire (FAT16 dans ton cas, FAT32 pour moi) qui impose quelques limitations


----------



## TheraBylerm (21 Février 2006)

Hello !

Comment faites vous pour faire apparaître le disque de l'APN sur le bureau ? Je cherche à le faire, je n'y suis jamais arrivé... Lorsque je connecte mon APN, j'ai iPhoto ou Transfert d'image qui se lance... ??

Mon APN est un Canon Powershot SD110, un tout petit...

Merki...


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> 
> Comment faites vous pour faire apparaître le disque de l'APN sur le bureau ? Je cherche à le faire, je n'y suis jamais arrivé... Lorsque je connecte mon APN, j'ai iPhoto ou Transfert d'image qui se lance... ??
> 
> ...





Même si iPhoto ou Transfert d'image se lancent, normalement ta carte mémoire monte sur le bureau comme un volume éjectable.
Si tu ne veux pas qu'iPhoto se lance, maintiens enfoncée la touche option et choisis quitter dans l'alerte qui apparaît.


----------



## iDiot (21 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Le mien (Minolta) a accepté sans probleme que je lui colle l'icone de mon choix. Par contre pour le nom, il n'a accepté de le conserver qu'à partir du moment où je me suis limité à un nom court, sans caractère accentué et en majuscule.... Il s'appelle donc NUMERIQUE
> 
> Je pense que c'est le formatage de la carte mémoire (FAT16 dans ton cas, FAT32 pour moi) qui impose quelques limitations



Tu n'as pas non plus la possibilité de décocher l'option dont parle macmarco?


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2006)

Dans Transfert d'image tu peux choisir quoi faire lorsque l'APN est connecté. Par défaut c'est sur "ouvrir iPhoto", amis tu peux choisir "ne rien faire"

La carte mémoire de l'APN devrait monter sur le bureau comme un disque ou une clé USB


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas non plus la possibilité de décocher l'option dont parle macmarco?


Non plus, mais là aussi je pense que c'est lié au type de formattage de la carte mémoire


----------



## TheraBylerm (21 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Même si iPhoto ou Transfert d'image se lancent, normalement ta carte mémoire monte sur le bureau comme un volume éjectable.
> Si tu ne veux pas qu'iPhoto se lance, maintiens enfoncée la touche option et choisis quitter dans l'alerte qui apparaît.





			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Dans Transfert d'image tu peux choisir quoi faire lorsque l'APN est connecté. Par défaut c'est sur "ouvrir iPhoto", amis tu peux choisir "ne rien faire"
> 
> La carte mémoire de l'APN devrait monter sur le bureau comme un disque ou une clé USB



Merci à tous les deux... j'ai donc choisi "ne fien faire" et effectivement, ça ne fait rien. Mais alors, rien de rien. La carte de l'appareil ne monte pas... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2006)

J'ai vérifié et je ne l'ai pas non plus cette option d'ignorer les autorisations, ma carte est au même format que la tienne et me met les minuscules en capitales, par contre elle garde l'icône personnalisée.


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous les deux... j'ai donc choisi "ne fien faire" et effectivement, ça ne fait rien. Mais alors, rien de rien. La carte de l'appareil ne monte pas... :rose:





Est-ce qu'Utilitaire de disque la voit ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'Utilitaire de disque la voit ?



Non, pas plus... c'est étrange, tout ça...


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2006)

C'est dingue ça.... d'autant que si je comprends bien, iPhoto, lui, est capable de lire cette carte mémoire et d'importer les photos, non?


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ça.... d'autant que si je comprends bien, iPhoto, lui, est capable de lire cette carte mémoire et d'importer les photos, non?



Oui, iPhoto et Transfert d'image... je peux tout importer, selectionner les imports, tout ça... mais rien ne monte.


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Oui, iPhoto et Transfert d'image... je peux tout importer, selectionner les imports, tout ça... mais rien ne monte.


 
As-tu regardé sur le site de Canon s'il n'y aurait pas une mise à jour de Firmware, car j'ai trouvé sur versiontracker
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/20909

une mise à jour pour le PowerShot SD100 censée améliorer la compatibilité SDCard....


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> As-tu regardé sur le site de Canon s'il n'y aurait pas une mise à jour de Firmware, car j'ai trouvé sur versiontracker
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/20909
> 
> une mise à jour pour le PowerShot SD100 censée améliorer la compatibilité SDCard....



Wow... je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait des mises à jours pour les APN... je vais jeter un coup d'oeil, merci !


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Février 2006)

Mouais bon... c'est pas encore ça ! Impossible de faire la mise à jour, le logiciel de mise à jour ne voit même pas qu'un appareil photo est branché. No comment. :rose:


----------



## cypress (22 Février 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Voila, j'aimerais changer l'icone (et pas que pour le branchement actuel) qui s'affiche quand on branche un APN (il apparait comme un DD avec une fente...) et le nom (j'ai betement essayé en le renomant, mais au branchement suivant il reprend son nom d'origine, NONAME... pas très classe tout ça ^^)
> 
> Merci de votre aide



Je rejoins la deuxième question du post : comment changer l'icône d'un volume (ou d'un dossier par exemple) sans passer par un utilitaire dédié ?

Et pour iDiot, voici le lien vers ce petit utilitaire sympa : CandyBar. Il permet de changer toutes les icônes système, et celles de tous les volumes.

Voici un set d'icônes avec une icône d'appareil photo : Mac Creative (des icônes pour les nikon et canon spécifiquement sont également disponibles sur le site IntefaceLIFT, avec une recherche avec le mot clef "camera", site à visiter, très bon!)

En prime un des sets les plus réussis, selon moi, pour MacOS X: Agua (d'ailleurs le site est à visiter!) - à noter que le iContainer pixadex fonctionne avec Candy Bar


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Mouais bon... c'est pas encore ça ! Impossible de faire la mise à jour, le logiciel de mise à jour ne voit même pas qu'un appareil photo est branché. No comment. :rose:





Es-tu allé voir dans les préférences du Finder si les supports amovibles sont cochés ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2006)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Je rejoins la deuxième question du post : comment changer l'icône d'un volume (ou d'un dossier par exemple) sans passer par un utilitaire dédié ?




Pomme-I sur le dossier ou volume en question, puis tu sélectionnes l'icone et avec un copier coller tu la remplaces


----------



## TheraBylerm (23 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu allé voir dans les préférences du Finder si les supports amovibles sont cochés ?



Les supports amovibles sont cochés, oui.
Les CD, DVD, DD, Clés USB montent sans problème...

Je ne vois pas d'ou vient le problème...


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Les supports amovibles sont cochés, oui.
> Les CD, DVD, DD, Clés USB montent sans problème...
> 
> Je ne vois pas d'ou vient le problème...





As-tu essayé sur une autre session ou un autre Mac ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (23 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> As-tu essayé sur une autre session ou un autre Mac ?



Je tente et je vous dis ce qu'il en est... ca peut venir de mon port USB ? Pourtant, il marche parfaitement avec mon imprimante. Mais maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai un poto qui est passé avec son DD lundi soir, un USB2 autoalimenté LaCie, et impossible de le faire monter... alors que tout ce qui est FW monte !

J'enrage...


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Je tente et je vous dis ce qu'il en est... ca peut venir de mon port USB ? Pourtant, il marche parfaitement avec mon imprimante. Mais maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai un poto qui est passé avec son DD lundi soir, un USB2 autoalimenté LaCie, et impossible de le faire monter... alors que tout ce qui est FW monte !
> 
> J'enrage...





En effet, je n'avais pas pensé à ça, mais il se pourrait que ça vienne du fait que ton APN n'est pas assez alimenté.
Si tu as un cordon pour le raccorder au secteur, branche-le et fais l'essai.


----------



## TheraBylerm (23 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet, je n'avais pas pensé à ça, mais il se pourrait que ça vienne du fait que ton APN n'est pas assez alimenté.
> Si tu as un cordon pour le raccorder au secteur, branche-le et fais l'essai.



Oh rage, oh désespoir, oh technologie ennemie... ! J'enrage de ne point pouvoir brancher mon APN sur secteur, n'ayant point d'entrer secteur dessus !!!!! Que faire ?

A propos du port USB2 : j'ai un powerbook 1.33 15", c'est possible que le port USB2 ne délivre pas assez de courant ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Oui, iPhoto et Transfert d'image... je peux tout importer, selectionner les imports, tout ça...


Bah en meme temps c'est l'essentiel nan?
Moi ma carte monte sur le bureau mais je ne navigue jamais dedans directement via le finder. Je me sers juste de transfert d'image pour importer et basta.

Donc si elle montait pas ca serait pareil (sauf que j'aurais meme pas a la démonter  )


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Oh rage, oh désespoir, oh technologie ennemie... ! J'enrage de ne point pouvoir brancher mon APN sur secteur, n'ayant point d'entrer secteur dessus !!!!! Que faire ?
> 
> A propos du port USB2 : j'ai un powerbook 1.33 15", c'est possible que le port USB2 ne délivre pas assez de courant ?




S'il est branché sur le secteur, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.


----------

